# Tank Access - Hw And Fresh



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

I am getting ready to take delivery of a 2010 300BH next Saturday....I am traiding in a 2008 Rockwood 2701ss, which the Hot water tank, and fresh water tank were in the basement...not that the Outback has a sealed underbelly, where would I find an access panel to the Hot water heater and the fresh water tank pump, so when I winterize it, I can install my winterizing by-pass kit, and to turn the by-pass valves on the hot water heater before doing so? Im sure the dealer will show me these things, but I like to get advise from the forums too.

thanks in advance


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

It varies by model, but WH access is usually an internal cabinet which the heater is installed in (often it takes a few screws to loosen the panel). The pump should be right near the city and water tank connections. Both are above the floor of the trailer. Only the tanks are beneath the floor.


----------



## dennis (Jan 11, 2009)

we have a 2009 300BH (not sure if they changed things with the 2010, doubt it but i haven't seen the 2010 model) and the water pump is to the left of the bed (inside facing the front of the trailer) under the first tier of the hump. I used a pair of pliers and pulled the carpet up which is nailed to the wood. u need to pull the carpet closest to the front of the trailer. For winterizing i use the shower hose. just disconnect the water tank hose from the pump and the shower hose fits nicely on that connection. Then put the other end in the RV antifreeze and turn on pump and then go to each faucet and toilet starting in the bathroom and turn on until u see the antifreeze come out. ( don't forget the outdoor faucet). i think i used 2 gallons last winter.

The water heater is just past the dinette slide out at the floor. there is a panel that is held by 2 screws. just open it up and the bypass is right there.

if this doesn't make sense let me know and next time i'll take some pics.

any questions just ask.

_dennis


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I know to find ours - I went outside and took note to see where the HW heater panel access and city water hook ups where. For us, both were under the couch in our 250RS. I did have to mod the access as there was only about a 4 inch access hole to reach both.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

dennis said:


> we have a 2009 300BH (not sure if they changed things with the 2010, doubt it but i haven't seen the 2010 model) and the water pump is to the left of the bed (inside facing the front of the trailer) under the first tier of the hump. I used a pair of pliers and pulled the carpet up which is nailed to the wood. u need to pull the carpet closest to the front of the trailer. For winterizing i use the shower hose. just disconnect the water tank hose from the pump and the shower hose fits nicely on that connection. Then put the other end in the RV antifreeze and turn on pump and then go to each faucet and toilet starting in the bathroom and turn on until u see the antifreeze come out. ( don't forget the outdoor faucet). i think i used 2 gallons last winter.
> 
> The water heater is just past the dinette slide out at the floor. there is a panel that is held by 2 screws. just open it up and the bypass is right there.
> 
> ...


My water pump is in the same spot on my 2011 312bh. So I assume they havn't changed it for the 2010. Getting the door open is a pain but it is just like yours. My hot water tank is under the kitchen sink. I don't know why they don't put winterizing kits on these things. My Jayco hybrid had one.


----------

